# Greatest survival pistol ever made???



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Have any of you ever herd of the medusa 47? It's a revolver that can shoot over 25 types of ammo. I found one online for 5 grand. 




The Medusa M-47 Multi-Caliber Revolver (VIDEO)


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Fire that .32 over a chronograph and I bet its less than 300fps. Might work ok with the .38 caliber rounds .357/.356 9mm's 38's .380's, 38 super, but there is a reason they are not selling them anymore. I vaguely remember hearing about them, maybe late 80's?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Five f**king thousand dollars - are you kidding me???


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes, about 15-20 years ago but I found the yugo Tokarev in 9mm for the cost, durability and reliability it just fubar'd my logic every time I look at handgun (except a real nice revolver) I think that's a Tok a coupe boxes of ammo a pizza and a tank of gas then walk away.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Five f**king thousand dollars - are you kidding me???


Only 500 were made and about 200 stayed in the states. That's what I read on one of the sites when I was looking for one. They normally go for around a 1000-1500, the reason that one hasn't sold is because it's so high.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

these are cheaper.
OUR COMPLETE LINE OF SHOTGUN INSERTS TO INCREASE THE VERSATILITY OF YOUR SHOTGUN
or 
X-Caliber Ammo Adapter Set for Shotguns
or 
GaugeMate Home
or you get the point.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

interesting weapon design but way too expensive for me


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I'll go with no also. Too easy to just stock up a few good guns in the same calibers/gauges and have "enough" ammo for them. Especially when you consider what will be scavengeable in larger quantities.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have made a few adapters for shotguns - 12 to 20, 12 to 410, and 20 to 410 and have a design for 3006, 308, and 30-30 in 12 ga. but You can't carry the adapters and ammo so why noy just carry two guns and the ammo for them?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Technically, according to purists, that's not actually a pistol, it's a revolver. Oxford-English would call it a "pistol revolver". Websters would not call it a pistol at all.

I report, you de-slide.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Technically, according to purists, that's not actually a pistol, it's a revolver. Oxford-English would call it a "pistol revolver". Websters would not call it a pistol at all.
> 
> I report, you de-slide.


I'm reminded of what we would say as we jogged around the track in 6th grade PE class. I think we borrowed it from the soldiers of the day and it went something like this..."this is my weapon, this is my gun, this one's for fighting, this one's for fun". We knew nothing of the meaning, we just liked the rhyme.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm reminded of what we would say as we jogged around the track in 6th grade PE class. I think we borrowed it from the soldiers of the day and it went something like this..."this is my weapon, this is my gun, this one's for fighting, this one's for fun". We knew nothing of the meaning, we just liked the rhyme.


Slippy had a potty mouth.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Slippy had a potty mouth.


Correction; Slippy HAS a potty mouth.

(Denton and Mrs Slippy are attempting salvation but to little success...)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Correction; Slippy HAS a potty mouth.
> 
> (Denton and Mrs Slippy are attempting salvation but to little success...)


If you are a Christian, then I would assume you believe that salvation comes from accepting Jesus Christ as your personal savior, and does not indeed depend on whether you have a potty mouth. Just avoid the Lord's name and you are good to go (even then, it's not a salvation issue... it's just one of those things where you will be standing before the king of kings and he will be tapping his foot, giving you "the look" and saying "OK, on December 16, 2006, you said #%#@%... care to elaborate on that?"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> If you are a Christian, then I would assume you believe that salvation comes from accepting Jesus Christ as your personal savior, and does not indeed depend on whether you have a potty mouth. Just avoid the Lord's name and you are good to go (even then, it's not a salvation issue... it's just one of those things where you will be standing before the king of kings and he will be tapping his foot, giving you "the look" and saying "OK, on December 16, 2006, you said #%#@%... care to elaborate on that?"


As I've said before, I am 100% confident of my entrance through the Gates of Heaven. BUT... I expect to receive a firm "talking to" by The Lord My God. :77:

On a side note, I pray that Jesus does not return while me and my buddies are at a NASCAR race...I would have some sho 'nuff 'splaining to do....


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> As I've said before, I am 100% confident of my entrance through the Gates of Heaven. BUT... I expect to receive a firm "talking to" by The Lord My God. :77:
> 
> On a side note, I pray that Jesus does not return while me and my buddies are at a NASCAR race...I would have some sho 'nuff 'splaining to do....


I can see that now... "Yo, Slippy my man, I have returned... I figured I would get this thing wrapped up today because Jeff Gordon's in the lead and I just can't take another win by that guy, drives me nuts... so, before I get on with this whole second coming thing... let's have a little talk about your language, my good man..."


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The "common" name for any handgun is "pistol". In the old west those who were good with a handgun were called "pistoleros" and "pistoleers". There were few semi-auto pistols back then. In the sport of Silhouette there is the Hunter's Pistol competition and it is and always has been dominated by revolvers and single shot handguns - both are pistols. The concept that semi-autos are pistols is a fairly new concept that is promoted simply because folks are too lazy to distinguish the type of pistol they shoot.The semi-auto pistol is an auto feed or auto loading pistol. The revolver is a revolving chamber pistol and the single shot handguns are single shot pistols. "Pistol" has / is a generic name just like handgun. It doesn't define any specific type.

I expect that there will be laughter a plenty when I reach those "golden gates". If the good Lord has a sense of humor, as I believe He must, then we are going to be in tears from laughing like my mother was so often.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Picked up a new Ruger at the LGS yesterday specifically for SHTF. Ruger Blackhawk in .357 that comes with a 9MM spare cylinder. I have a .357 lever action rifle and wanted a pistol to pair up with it. Rifle shoots .357 and 38special and the Ruger shoots .357, 38 special and 9mm. It came from Lipseys p/n runvb-34x. Now gotta go break it in.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Paul is exactly right.
In addition to the very good examples he cites, none other than Samuel Colt himself, when announcing in 1836 his brand new firearm invention, called it the Revolving Pistol.

The notion that a pistol is only an auto loader has only come about in the last few decades. I was there to see this, as I am rapidly approaching my 7th decade.

And as far as that other thing: Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No thanks
I can understand the interest first . But most all in ones do nothing very well


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

just mike said:


> Picked up a new Ruger at the LGS yesterday specifically for SHTF. Ruger Blackhawk in .357 that comes with a 9MM spare cylinder. I have a .357 lever action rifle and wanted a pistol to pair up with it. Rifle shoots .357 and 38special and the Ruger shoots .357, 38 special and 9mm. It came from Lipseys p/n runvb-34x. Now gotta go break it in.


I've got one of those Blackhawks just like that, with the 9mm cylinder. GREAT gun, shoots like a dream. You are going to love it. It's also a cheap way to practice, I put reload 9mm in mine, it eats it just fine.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Hmmm, as luck would have it, I had mine sitting right next to me... I put a different grip on mine, I am looking for a nice wooden grip that doesn't cost a fortune.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> As I've said before, I am 100% confident of my entrance through the Gates of Heaven. BUT... I expect to receive a firm "talking to" by The Lord My God. :77:
> 
> On a side note, I pray that Jesus does not return while me and my buddies are at a NASCAR race...I would have some sho 'nuff 'splaining to do....


The greatest wonder of them all; I'll be there!



> The Three Wonders: There will be three things which will surprise us, when we get to heaven; one, to find many there, that we did not expect to find there; another, to find some not there, whom we had expected; a third, and, perhaps, the greatest wonder, will be to find ourselves there.


From the book - Illustrative Gatherings, Rev. G. S. Bowes, compiler/editor, 1860
also from - A Living Daily Message from the Words of D.L. Moody, Emma Moody Fitt, compiler/editor, 1900


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh, by the way. My survival pistol, though heavy, would be a Dan Wesson revolver with quick changeable barrels in 2½, 4 and 6 inches; 357 Magnum/38Special/38S&W.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

i kinda suspect it suffers from the same accuracy problems like guns with inserts. like you could shoot a 22 out of a 357 revolver with the right insert..but accuracy will suck. imho if its possible for you to buy several guns, save your money and invest it in 2 or 3 different caliber handguns and stock up on a shitload of ammo for the same price. correct me if im wrong, but 5k sound like an aweful lot to me

edit: cause of horrible spelling


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Oh, by the way. My survival pistol, though heavy, would be a Dan Wesson revolver with quick changeable barrels in 2½, 4 and 6 inches; 357 Magnum/38Special/38S&W.


I also have a Dan Wesson Pistol Pack, one of the best revolvers ever made IMO.

A handgun like a knife is a last resort weapon or a fight to a real gun weapon. You should always have a rifle when moving or guarding a perimeter, the hangun is a great tool for confined spaces where weilding a rifle is either impractical or impossible.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

T/C contender or Encore.

Everything from .22, shotgun, and small (.17) and large rifle (.444 marlin and 45-70). Deadly to 200yds

Yup one shot, make it count.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Zero Point Three Five Seven Magnum Revolver.

No more, no less...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> Zero Point Three Five Seven Magnum Revolver.
> 
> No more, no less...


Won't do what a T/C will do and it's a small substitute for a M29 S + W


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Prepp(g)er said:


> i kinda suspect it suffers from the same accuracy problems like guns with inserts. like you could shoot a 22 out of a 357 revolver with the right insert..but accuracy will suck. imho if its possible for you to buy several guns, save your money and invest it in 2 or 3 different caliber handguns and stock up on a shitload of ammo for the same price. correct me if im wrong, but 5k sound like an aweful lot to me
> 
> edit: cause of horrible spelling


I've got inserts for my Ole Smoke Pole, reviewed here: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/shotguns/11910-salty-s-gun-review-ole-smoke-pole-discussion-review-about-single-shot-shottys.html

I use the 20 gauge insert, no problem... but that's a shotty, not a revolver.

They make inserts in pistol and rifle caliber for 12-guages but I can't imagine them hitting the broad side of a barn. Perhaps the 9 inch long ones might, i dunno. I'm not rushing right out to buy one.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Try a 45/410 T/C, Works on rabbits and rascals


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Hmmm, as luck would have it, I had mine sitting right next to me... I put a different grip on mine, I am looking for a nice wooden grip that doesn't cost a fortune.
> 
> View attachment 11292


I have a 45 Convertible (45 Colt/45 ACP). The checkered black plastic stocks just didn't look right, so I swapped them with some worn 1970's era wooden Single Six stocks. Now she has "character".


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Somebody shared this link in a PM with me, these sure would be pretty on mine. I'm going to contact the guy...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Never heard of it and I am voting for the Ruger Blackhawk or the S&W M10. A .38 or a .357 makes a pretty good survival gun.
And, I think that I can buy both of them and a loading press for what that gun costs. 
(Yeah, I can, the Rock Chucker goes for about $350 at Midway.:idea (I just now checked the price.)

And with either of those guns, I will hit what I am aiming at, every time. 
And let's face it, .38 Spec. ammo is as widespread as any round in America. If the time ever comes, that it is unavailable, then all rounds will be unavailable.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got Ajax (now defunct) faux stag grips on a Single Six, and faux ivory on my Super Blackhawk and 1959 Flat Top 357.
If the stocks cost more than $59.99 I don't need them.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My "go to gun" has always been my Ruger security-Six in 357. going on 44 years now and it only gets better.
Seriously, the trigger pull was less than good when I got the gun and I did do a bit of polishing on it but over the years it has gotten really nice. The gun will still put 5 rounds in a one inch group for me at 25 yards.

Anyone who thinks that pistols are only for short range is limiting themselves to a real advantage. The 357 Magnum is effective (can kill a man with a single shot to the vitals) out to 100 yards. Yes I shoot mine at 100 yards all the time. At up to 20 yards I can instinctive shoot a man size vital area from the hip. It just takes practice and knowing your gun and ammo. I have been using the same ammo for over 40 years - a 140 JHP with 19.1 grains of H110 for a muzzle velocity of just under 1500 fps. I know my gun and ammo.

I should have said my go to pistol is my 357 - I am just as familiar with my 03A3 in 30-06 and I have done everything from plink with it to target shooting to hunting. I limit my shots to 200 yards just because it gives me a one inch point blank range out to 200 yards. I can easily dial it up for out to 600 yards but then wind drift and other factors become just as important as the trajectory.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

PaulS said:


> My "go to gun" has always been my Ruger security-Six in 357. going on 44 years now and it only gets better.
> Seriously, the trigger pull was less than good when I got the gun and I did do a bit of polishing on it but over the years it has gotten really nice. The gun will still put 5 rounds in a one inch group for me at 25 yards.
> 
> Anyone who thinks that pistols are only for short range is limiting themselves to a real advantage. The 357 Magnum is effective (can kill a man with a single shot to the vitals) out to 100 yards. Yes I shoot mine at 100 yards all the time. At up to 20 yards I can instinctive shoot a man size vital area from the hip. It just takes practice and knowing your gun and ammo. I have been using the same ammo for over 40 years - a 140 JHP with 19.1 grains of H110 for a muzzle velocity of just under 1500 fps. I know my gun and ammo.
> ...


On a two way range I will take a rifle over any pistol every time. The only exception to that is where it is impossible or impractical to wield the rifle.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> On a two way range I will take a rifle over any pistol every time.


A handgun is only to help fight your way to a rifle.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

On a "two way range" I will not limit myself in any way. If it happens on my turf I WILL win.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> A handgun is only to help fight your way to a rifle.


Or 12ga


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

PaulS said:


> On a "two way range" I will not limit myself in any way. If it happens on my turf I WILL win.


I should hope so and I wish you the best in that regard.

For practical matters when you are firing your 357 at 100 yards how long does it take for you to aquire your target and fire then fire a 2nd or 3rd shot just to make sure your target is dead? It would be an interesting test of your skills if you choose to do so. Firing a pistol at 100 yards is great for target ranges and controlled settings. When the enemy is coming we often don't have the luxury of time to aquire a perfect sight picture with a perfect stance.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> I should hope so and I wish you the best in that regard.
> 
> For practical matters when you are firing your 357 at 100 yards how long does it take for you to aquire your target and fire then fire a 2nd or 3rd shot just to make sure your target is dead? It would be an interesting test of your skills if you choose to do so. Firing a pistol at 100 yards is great for target ranges and controlled settings. When the enemy is coming we often don't have the luxury of time to aquire a perfect sight picture with a perfect stance.


T/C contender or encore. 200yds is close.

Even my M29 is plenty good at 75yds (not targets, flips wood chucks).

That being said most do not practice enough to hit a barn with a good rifle at 100yds. i


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, the only competition setting that I fired at 100 yards was Hunter's Pistol silhouette and there is more time than necessary to get on target five times at 100 yards. It would take like "forever" in a combat situation but in actual time it wouldn't take longer than a rifle to get on target and less time for a follow up shot than with a 30-06 with a scope. The biggest advantage that I have is that I am "comfortable" with my guns and shoot under differing conditions. 

I suppose I should time myself to find out. I time myself during combat training and at the steel plates so there is no reason I couldn't time myself doing this. 
I would expect that it would take between 1 and three seconds to get on target the first time and less than a second for a follow-up shot. That is a long time and against a sniper that already had me in his sights it would be lethal for me. I have an advantage on my property in that I have electronic defences that would make it very difficult for anyone trained or not to focus on any action other than puking their guts out, much less shooting a gun.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> T/C contender or encore. 200yds is close.
> 
> Even my M29 is plenty good at 75yds (not targets, flips wood chucks).
> 
> That being said most do not practice enough to hit a barn with a good rifle at 100yds. i


Very true some "pistols" are better suited to longer ranges than others, and some shooters are better suited for the club house than the range.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> On a two way range I will take a rifle over any pistol every time. The only exception to that is where it is impossible or impractical to wield the rifle.


On a live fire, two way range, I prefer a crew served belt fed fully automatic weapon.
But sometimes ya just gotta dance with the one that brung ya.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Well, the only competition setting that I fired at 100 yards was Hunter's Pistol silhouette and there is more time than necessary to get on target five times at 100 yards. It would take like "forever" in a combat situation but in actual time it wouldn't take longer than a rifle to get on target and less time for a follow up shot than with a 30-06 with a scope. The biggest advantage that I have is that I am "comfortable" with my guns and shoot under differing conditions.
> 
> I suppose I should time myself to find out. I time myself during combat training and at the steel plates so there is no reason I couldn't time myself doing this.
> I would expect that it would take between 1 and three seconds to get on target the first time and less than a second for a follow-up shot. That is a long time and against a sniper that already had me in his sights it would be lethal for me. I have an advantage on my property in that I have electronic defences that would make it very difficult for anyone trained or not to focus on any action other than puking their guts out, much less shooting a gun.


I have hit targets at 100 yards with my Dan Wesson in the past, I would never attempt it under combat conditions. I can still hit man sized targets at 300 meters with an M16 /AR type weapon which is what I would most likely be carrying.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> On a live fire, two way range, I prefer a crew served belt fed fully automatic weapon.
> But sometimes ya just gotta dance with the one that brung ya.


Very true, it is also better to not be seen and live to fight another day, if what you got won't cut the mustard.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> On a live fire, two way range, I prefer a crew served belt fed fully automatic weapon.
> But sometimes ya just gotta dance with the one that brung ya.


Nuff said...^^^^^^

(...then Slip sits back, closes his eyes and then envisions a whole bunch of F-22's, a bunker built into the side of a mountain in an undisclosed location in the Teton Mountain Range, a fully integrated computer system and willing/able pilots at the ready...)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> On a live fire, two way range, I prefer a crew served belt fed fully automatic weapon.
> But sometimes ya just gotta dance with the one that brung ya.


I prefer large explosions, delivered by rockets, or other "distractive" measures to eliminate targets that shoot back but sometimes you have to use what is available. Practice, practice, practice so that if the time should come you are ready to do what needs to be done.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Nuff said...^^^^^^
> 
> (...then Slip sits back, closes his eyes and then envisions a whole bunch of F-22's, a bunker built into the side of a mountain in an undisclosed location in the Teton Mountain Range, a fully integrated computer system and willing/able pilots at the ready...)


And a platoon of grunts.
Remember, team work is essential - it gives the enemy other targets to shoot at.:excitement:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> Very true, it is also better to not be seen and live to fight another day, if what you got won't cut the mustard.


You bet.
If you are in a situation where you must engage targets at 100 yards with a handgun your tactics suck.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I posted some pictures a while back of 100 yard shoots a paper with 3 different 9mm autos. While I did hit the target it is still the wrong option


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

PaulS said:


> I prefer large explosions, delivered by rockets, or other "distractive" measures to eliminate targets that shoot back but sometimes you have to use what is available. Practice, practice, practice so that if the time should come you are ready to do what needs to be done.


yah, you do that, let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

RPD has it hands down -crew served automatic, ahhh GE we bring good things to life. GEM134


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You bet.
> If you are in a situation where you must engage targets at 100 yards with a handgun your tactics suck.


RPD, ever shot/used a T/C contender/encore? They will outshoot many rifles. But I'll still take my rifles to a gun show.


----------

